# With or without the Amazon Swords?



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

*With or Without Amazon Swords*​
With3597.22%Without12.78%


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't decide, I feel like the amazon swords fill up the sides nicely but they look a bit out of place..

Here are some pics to help me decide :?

WITH










WITHOUT


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I like it with. So far it's unanimous. ;^)


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

wow yea  These polls help a lot, especially when I can't decide.. More and more i look at it, i think i do like it with :thumb:


----------



## racingonline (Apr 2, 2011)

definitely with.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is how it looks after I put them back in.. Moved some stuff around, I am happy with it now :lol:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

untill next time opcorn:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> untill next time opcorn:


hahah :lol: That happens about once a week


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, I've seen this tank some where before! :lol: Someone one gave it a rating of 8.5 out of 10! 

I'm on board with the swords.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been prostituting my tank pictures out a bit much over the last couple days in various forums because I wanted some opinions on different aspects of it :lol: :lol: :lol: so i'm sure you will see it in a few others as well


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

well,you have a real knack for aquascaping :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

thats a fantastic setup. looks very familiar to mine.. stand and everything lolz. it gets a LOT of natural light so hopefully those plants do really well. i highly suggest however that you dont over fertilize the tank. (go with 1/3 of reccomended fertilizers) it will help supress algae that will sooner or later grow. either way looks great!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted yes because its the only plant I have been able too keep in my jd tanks.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## rebecc4 (Jun 7, 2011)

looks great....
very nice


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

The thing you need to know about swords is that they like a deep, nutrient rich substrate. It's a bit hard to tell from the pics, but swords should be planted in at least 4 inches of substrate and yours looks like less than 2. Adding clay balls or fertilizer spikes under the roots will help. Happy swords grow a new leaf about every two days and get pretty massive. I had a similar set up one time with a sword on one side and a red lotus on the other, both very large plants.


----------

